# Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark



## tomaol (7. August 2012)

Moin.

Zuerst  einmal  möcht  ich mich  vorstellen.

Bin Tom,  leider schon  39 ,  und Angler  seit  10 Jahren.

Nun aber kommt  es  doch zu  Neuland.

In  5 Wochen  geht es ab  nach  Dänemark.

Das  erste  mal Brandungsangeln.

Ich habe da  echt  wenig Ahnung.

Ich weiß auch das diese Frage recht  oft  kommt,  aber  ich  möchte  sie stellen , da  meine  Frau  mit  grünes  Licht  in Sachen  Angelkauf gegeben  hat. |supergri

Ich möchte  eine  Rute  kaufen.

Ich kann es auch ein wenig einschränken.

3,90m
3 Teilig

60-70 .-€ ???

Ich weiß  es wird  nichts  tolles,  aber  es soll was sein  was am Ende evtl. hier  noch auf  Karpfen geht  oder  ähnlich.

Was  haltet  ihr  von einer  Fedder Rute?

Ich weiß  nicht  Fisch noch Fleisch,  aber für  1 mal  Dänemark sollte  es  genügen.

Besten Dank für eie Info Tom


----------



## wasser-ralf (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Hey Tom und willkommen#h.
Aber zuerst einmal, wieso


> leider schon 39 ,


Ich bin bereits zehn Jahre weiter - na und?
Im übrigen, Deinen Plan, Dir keine spezielle Brandungsrute für dieses eine mal zu kaufen ist OK. Wenn Du blut geleckt haben solltest, kannst Du immer noch "aufrüsten".
Ich angle auch meist bei diesen sporadischen Gelegenheiten mit einer Karpfenrute und habe meist Erfolg damit. Das Wurfgewicht muss nur stimmen.


----------



## tomaol (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Hallo.

Naja  die Zeit  läuft  und man  ist halt  nicht  mehr  20.:g

Meine Karpfemnruten mit  2,75 lbs solten da  aber  zu  schwach auf  der Brust sein  oder.

Max. Wurfgewicht 2,75 lbs =77 Gramm.

Und  3.60m auch  ein wenig kurz  oder?

Na  ich werde  mal weiter  die  Onlineshops  durchforsten.

Mfg Tom


----------



## browning44 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Ich würde dir auch eine etwas stärkere Karpfenrute empfehlen...meiner Meinung reicht eine Rutenlänge von 3,60m. Du solltest aber auf etwas mehr Wurfgewicht achten wenn du vom Strand aus angeln willst.|supergri

Wenn du aber in einem Hafen oder von einer Mole angelst sollten 77gr. meiner meinung nach ausreichend sein.

MFG#h


----------



## loftje (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Ich verwende eine 3,70 Karpfenrute mit 80-120g
Reicht völlig aus und auch mit einem Krallenblei gibt es keine Probleme, da die sich ja schonmal ganz gerne schwierig lösen lassen! Ist aber auch eine recht steife Rute

Gruß und Petri


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

ne heavy feeder tut es auch zum reinschnuppern, die kannst du dann auch zu hause weiternutzen.

antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Hallo Tom,#h

sage uns mal zuerst wohin es geht. Die Verhältnisse an
Nord-und Ostsee sind sehr unterschiedlich.:m

Möglicherweise könntest du an der Ostsee schwere Feeder-
ruten einsetzen. An der Nordsee brauchst du manchmal Ruten bis 300gr. WG.
Deine Frage lässt sich also nicht pauschal beantworten.


----------



## tomaol (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Hallo.

Danke euch.

Wird  eher  direkt  die See werden.

Habe  mal  vor  Tagen  meine Karpfenrute mit  100 gramm auf unseren Sportplatz  geworfen.

Der  ist  genau  Grundlinie-Grundlinie 96m.
Um  längen  nicht  geschaft.

Ist auch nicht  drinn denke  ich.
Aber  ich kuck  mal was es so  gibt  ab  3 lbs.

Dank euch.

mfg. Tom


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*



tomaol schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Danke euch.
> 
> ...


 

*Welche denn?* |kopfkrat


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Moin Tom, 

Also ich muss mich Jürgen anschliessen Wo willste hin in DK Nord oder Ostsee. Ich hatte im Mai an der Nordsee probleme 200g Kralle am platz zuhalten und da wird du dann auch nichts mit ner 3lbs Karpfenrute.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## wasser-ralf (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Richtig, was der Jürgen zu bendenken gibt. Ost- und Nordsee sind ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
Ich bin auch erst automatisch von der Ostsee ausgegangen. An der Nordsee wird es mit dem Geschirr schon schwieriger, wenn es nicht gerade von Mole/Seebrücke aus geht.
Eine längere Rute ist von Vorteil, um sie steil aufgerichtet etwas mehr Höhe zu erreichen und damit die Schnur möglichst weit aus der Brandung heraus zu halten.


----------



## tomaol (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Also es geht  nach Südostjütland.

Die Rute ist ein MAD Defender.

Habe  jetzt  2 im Visier.

1 Quantum  Pro Carp  3,5 lbs ,  3,90 m
2 Shimao Catana  Long Range, 160g,  3,66m

Mfg.


----------



## Duke Nukem (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Also Ostsee :q

   Mein Standardblei für Ostsee ist 175g, bei etwas mehr Welle 200g oder bei viel Welle 200g mit Krallen. D.h. 250g Wurfgewicht sollte die Rute schon haben

  Eine 3,60 Brandungsrute hatte ich auch mal. Geht, macht aber keine Freude. Nie wieder unter 4,20m....und keinesfalls eine Teleskoprute.


  Andreas


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Also die Ostsee ;-)
Mit einer Heavy Feeder Rute kommst du da schon recht weit. Für mal Brandungsangeln reicht auch, wenn du eine Pilkrolle oder eine andere große Stationärrolle ran hängst (natürlich nur wenn du eine hast). 

Wenn mich mein Vater ausm tiefen Süden besucht Angelt er immer mit seinem Pilkgeschirr in der Brandung und fängt auch seine Fische, klar kommt er nicht auf die selben Weiten wie ich mit meinen Brandungssachen, aber für mal Angeln reicht das aus. Soweit ich weiß gibt es auch Strände wo die Fische recht dicht unter Land stehen. Da würde sich der Angelführer der Rapsbande für dich denke ich lohnen, damit du auch gleich einen kleinen Einblick hast wo du denn einen Anlaufpunkt hast
http://www.billiger.de/show/produkt/11508962-Die-Rapsbande-Suedjuetland-Broschiert.htm


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*



Ostseeschwabe schrieb:


> Also die Ostsee ;-)
> Mit einer Heavy Feeder Rute kommst du da schon recht weit. Für mal Brandungsangeln reicht auch, wenn du eine Pilkrolle oder eine andere große Stationärrolle ran hängst (natürlich nur wenn du eine hast).
> 
> Wenn mich mein Vater ausm tiefen Süden besucht Angelt er immer mit seinem Pilkgeschirr in der Brandung und fängt auch seine Fische, klar kommt er nicht auf die selben Weiten wie ich mit meinen Brandungssachen, aber für mal Angeln reicht das aus. Soweit ich weiß gibt es auch Strände wo die Fische recht dicht unter Land stehen. Da würde sich der *Angelführer der Rapsbande für dich denke ich lohnen*, damit du auch gleich einen kleinen Einblick hast wo du denn einen Anlaufpunkt hast
> http://www.billiger.de/show/produkt/11508962-Die-Rapsbande-Suedjuetland-Broschiert.htm


 


Guter Tipp, habe ich nicht dran gedacht. #6


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*



tomaol schrieb:


> Also es geht  nach Südostjütland.
> 
> Die Rute ist ein MAD Defender.
> 
> ...



Ach das hat ich ja völlig überlesen ;-) 

also wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind 3,5lbs ca 110g WG. 
da würde ich dann fast zu der unteren tendieren. Mit einer kürzeren Rute wirst du bei deinen ersten würfen auch deutlich besser zu recht kommen (zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung gewesen) 
Deine Rute mit der du jetzt schon geübt hast einfach auch mitnehmen und raus damit. Mehr als Fisch kann sie ja auch nicht bringen


----------



## tomaol (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Hi.
Ist  zwar  kein  reine  Angelurlaub,  aber den einen  oder  anderen Fisch:m.

So  habe  jetzt  ne  Heavy Feeder gesichert.

Danke  für  die  guten Info.

Aber  jetzt  kommt es  dicke.
Wie  gesagt  das Erste  mal.

Auf was Angel  ich,  bzw. welcher  Köder.
Die  Watt  Würmer?

Freunde  von mir sind jedes  Jahr  Pilken  in Norwegen.

Die  sagten  mit  mit  nem Butt-Vorfach & Wattwurm.

Mfg, Tom


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

jup oder makrelen/heringsfetzen gehen auch ebenso reeker.

antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*



tomaol schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ist zwar kein reine Angelurlaub, aber den einen oder anderen Fisch:m.
> 
> So habe jetzt ne Heavy Feeder gesichert.
> ...


 


Solltest du am Anfang auch so machen.:m


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Wenn ihr mit dem Auto hochfahrt müsst ihr ja eh an Flensburg vorbei. Da einfach mal beim Skandinavia Park rausfahren, da ist auch ein Angelladen mit angekoppelt. Die sollten auf jedenfall Brandungsvorfächer verkaufen, ansonsten kannst dich auch schon im Vorfeld über das WWW eindecken. 
Bekannte gehen auch häufig nach Dänemark, wenn ihre Frauen sie dann mal ans Wasser lassen, fangen sie mit Garnelen (die sie mit nem langen Kescher direkt im Hafen vom Boden holen) in Häfen ganz gut Plattfische, zwar keine Giganten aber geht wohl auch. 
Ich selbst beschränke mich auf Wattwürmer oder auch mal Seeringelwürmer. Wattwürmer werden dir aber auf jedenfall nach 2-3 Tagen eingehen, Seeringelwürmer können schon mal ne Woche halten ehe sie das Zeitliche segnen.


----------



## wasser-ralf (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Ja Watt- und Seeringelwürmer sind auf Butt am Besten und durch nichts zu toppen. Alles andere sind mehr Notbehelfs-Köder, gehen aber unter Umständen auch. Vielleicht noch als gute Alternative Garnelenschwänze.
Beschäftige Dich aber vor allem mit der Köderbeschaffung. In der von Dir genannten Gegend müssten Händler mit entsprechendem Angebot aufzutreiben sein. Aber ich habe auch schon Regionen in DK erlebt, wo es fast aussichtslos war, Wattwurm käuflich zu erstehen. Dann bleibt nur noch, sie selbst zu plümpern. Aber dass ist für einen Neuling ohne große Erfahrung unter Umständen recht schwierig.


----------



## wasser-ralf (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*



> Seeringelwürmer können schon mal ne Woche halten ehe sie das Zeitliche segnen.


 
Aber nur gut gekühlt im Kühlfach.


> Wenn ihr mit dem Auto hochfahrt müsst ihr ja eh an Flensburg vorbei. Da einfach mal beim Skandinavia Park rausfahren,


 
Würde ich auch gleich mal die Anfangsportion Wattis mit einpacken.


----------



## tomaol (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Hi.
Danke.
Und  übliche  Tauwürmer?

Sollte  doch auch  gehen ,  oder.

Kennt  jemand nen  guten Online  Händler für  fertige Vorfächer?

Danke.


----------



## wasser-ralf (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Von normalen Tauwürmern würde ich abstand nehmen. Die gehen nur seeeehr bedingt bis gar nicht. Kommt darauf an wo Du da genau bist.
Letztes Jahr in manchen Häfen gingen da die Aalmuttern drauf. Aber Butt habe ich bisher damit so gut wie nicht gefangen.

Vorfächer bekommst Du bei vielen Online-Händlern. Versuchs doch mal beispielsweise bei Angeldomän.de


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Noch einen Tipp:

Wenn die Würmer ausgehen (sind ja auch nicht billig),
Heringsfilets kaufen und in 5-6cm lange und 1cm breite Streifen schneiden. Eine Lage in einen Eimer geben, dann
mit Salz bedecken. Nächste Lage, und evtl. noch 2 weitere.
2-3 mal die austretende Flüssigkeit am Tag abgiessen, und wie gehabt 2 Tage das Ganze wiederholen.
Die Fetzen werden dann lederartig,aber halten die weitesten
Würfe aus.
In Hvide Sande habe ich damit schon Flundern ohne Ende gefangen.:m


----------



## tomaol (7. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Danke.
Mfg. Tom


----------



## tomaol (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Moin. Moin.

So  Urlaub ist  klar.

Jetzt  stelle  ich  nach und  nach ein wenig Material zusammen.

Rute habe  ich ja  nun.

Aber ich hätte da  noch eine  Frage.

Was  muß  ich für  Schnur  auftun?

Welche  Stärke?

Ich wäre auch für einen  Tip  der Marke dankbar.


Mfg. Tom


----------



## Windelwilli (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Ich würde Dir eine Keulenschnur empfehlen. 
Die kannst du fertig kaufen und kostet etwa 10 € für glaube ca. 270m auf der Spule.
Die ist Multicolor (Farbe ändert sich alle 10m) und verjüngt sich nach hinten.

Alternative wäre noch 0,15 - 0,17er Geflecht und davor eine mono-Schlagschnur.

Gruß, Andreas|wavey:


----------



## tomaol (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Hi.

Danke.

Ich  tendiere  dann  zu  Vorschlag  2.

Hast Du  vielleicht noch nen Tip welches Fabrikat von  der  geflochtenen?

Schlagschnur  wie  Dick, 0,50?

Mfg.


----------



## Windelwilli (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Ich sag's mal so: mit Power Pro machst du sicher nichts verkehrt. Es gibt aber auch bei den geflochtenen Multicolor-Schnur. Halte ich gerade beim Brandungsangeln für recht ideal, weil man da auch als Anfänger recht gut die Wurfweite abschätzen kann.
Davor dann 10-15m 0,50er Mono oder Fluocarbon, dann passt das!#6

Gruß, Andreas|wavey:


----------



## tomaol (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Hi.

Danke,  dann werd ich mal zum Moritz.

Mfg. Tom

Bald  geht es  los:vik:


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Ich würd ja ne Hundsgewöhnliche farbige 30er oder 35er monofile Schnur raufspulen und ne 50er oder 60er Schlagschnur. 
Alternativ dann eben eine Keulenschnur, aber für das erste Mal Brandungsangeln würde ich wirklich keine Geflochtene nehmen.

Was du sonst noch so brauchst kannst du wunderbar hier nachlesen 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=234642

da hat Boedchen ganze arbeit geleistet ;-)


----------



## tomaol (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Hallo.


Das Problem  ist  meine  Rute.

Ich habe eine  Feeder Rute statt eine  Brandungsrute  genommen.

Da  ich die später  auch  hier  nutzen  kann.
Die  ist  nicht  ganz  so  hart,  und  nur  3,90 m

Dehr  als  Karpfenrute  durch.

Das  Problem  sind die  sehr  kleinen Ringe an der  Spitze  denke ich.

60er geht da ja  kaum durch,  und wird  sich auch schlecht  werfen lassen.

Habe  mit 35 probiert. Die  läuft  noch  gut.

Denke  ich zumindest.

Ich lese  hier  aber  mal  weiter.

Danke.

Mfg.


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Das mit der Härte sollte kein Problem sein. Eventuell die Ringe der Härtesten Spitze gegen größere austauschen lassen und wie schon ein Paar mal gesagt wurde eine Keulenschnur aufziehen.


----------



## Windelwilli (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*



tomaol schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Danke, dann werd ich mal zum Moritz.
> 
> ...


 

Zu welchem Moritz denn, wenn man fragen darf?

Ui..eben das mit der Feederrute erst gelesen. Dann würde ich das mit der Geflochtenen wegen dem Schlagschnurknoten auch lieber lassen.
Hast du zu deiner Rolle eine zweite Spule? Dann da einfach die Keulenschnur drauf....


Gruß, Andreas


----------



## tomaol (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Hallo Andreas.
na  dann sind  wir  Nachbarn.

Moritz  in Nauen.
Ich in Wachow.

Und  nun.

Geht nicht nur  geflochten und das dann etwas  stärker?

Ich  denke  auch das  ich mit  nem  Knoten zwischen  drinn nen  schönen  hacker  habe beim  Werfen.

Oder  nur  gute  35er  Mono  schnur. Die Technium z.Bsp. von Shimano.

Nicht einfach das  ganze

Tom


----------



## degl (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Du wirst mit deiner Feeder Gewichte von 100-max. 150gr. werfen........nimm dafür ne 0,20er Geflechtschnur und dann passt das.........Mein Kumpel fischt so nur mit seinen Brandungsruten, wirft weit und hat keinerlei Probs damit..........
Ausser einmal den Wurffinger nicht geschützt.....tat weh|uhoh:

gruß degl


----------



## mowerpac (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Moin, 

Stimmt, geht auch nur mit geflochtener, mach ich auch so.
Bitte gerade als Anfänger unbedingt mit Lederhandschuh werfen, das zeckt sonst echt ordentlich!
Das wichtigste wurde hier meiner Meinung nach noch nicht genannt. Bevor Du nen langen erfolglosen Tag am Strand stehst u Würmer badest : 
Geh in der Dämmerung angeln! Die zwei Stunden um/nach den Sonnenuntergang geht mehr als den ganzen Tag.


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*



Ostseeschwabe schrieb:


> Ich würd ja ne Hundsgewöhnliche farbige 30er oder 35er monofile Schnur raufspulen und ne 50er oder 60er Schlagschnur.
> *Alternativ dann eben eine Keulenschnur,* aber für das erste Mal Brandungsangeln würde ich wirklich keine Geflochtene nehmen.
> 
> Was du sonst noch so brauchst kannst du wunderbar hier nachlesen
> ...


 


Eine Keule mit 0,55-0,60er Spitze auf einer Feeder.#q
Selbst bei einer Durchgehenden Schnur ohne Knoten ist
das Unsinn.


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Eine Keule mit 0,55-0,60er Spitze auf einer Feeder.#q
> Selbst bei einer Durchgehenden Schnur ohne Knoten ist
> das Unsinn.



jaja, wer lesen kann ist heute ebenso im vorteil wie vor 20 jahren, digitale demenz hin oder her ... nun wird mich das peoblem leider bis ins grab geleiten


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*



Ostseeschwabe schrieb:


> jaja, wer lesen kann ist heute ebenso im vorteil wie vor 20 jahren, digitale demenz hin oder her ... nun wird mich das peoblem leider bis ins grab geleiten


 



Damit können wir doch beide leben,oder? :m


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

na klar, wir sicher sehr gut...aber frag mal bei meiner Verlobten nach #d


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*



Ostseeschwabe schrieb:


> na klar, wir sicher sehr gut...*aber frag mal bei meiner Verlobten nach* #d


 


Ich habe meine frühere Verlobte nie ernst genommen.|supergri





















Nach der Hochzeit war es umgekehrt.#q


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Moin , 

Also ich würde entweder ne 20er geflochtene nehmen oder was ich bei meinen Feederruten mache. Ich nehme taper tips von shimano mit 20er auf 55er das geht ohne probleme. Hab das auch schon an meinen brandungsruten getestet das geht aus einwandfrei.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## tomaol (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Hi.


Ich roll  mal was drauf,   und fahre an See zum Werfen.

Mal  kucken was  geht.

Danke  für die  zahlreichen Info.

Mfg. Tom


----------



## Duke Nukem (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*



tomaol schrieb:


> ...Ich roll  mal was drauf,   und fahre an See zum Werfen...



Aber bitte nicht die erwähnte 35er, sonst wird das ein kurzes Training.

 Generell würde ich zum Üben eine Wiese empfehlen, da kann man besser nachmessen. (Das ist dann noch deprimierender |supergri) Oder mach Dir Markierungen an die Schnur. 

  ...und boß keine Bange um die Rute, sonst kommst Du nie auf ausreichende Weite. 

  Es gab mal ein gutes Youtube-Video, wo u.a. auch die Wurftechnik beim Brandungsangeln gezeigt wurde. Ging dabei um Dorsche. Weiß noch jemand wie das hieß oder hat den Link?


  Andreas


----------



## tomaol (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Hi.

NÖ NÖ.

Mach ich ja  beim Karpfen  Angeln auch so.

Mit  nem Schlauchboot  auslegen,  und  dann an der Schnur  eine Makierung.


Beim  nächsten Wurf bis  zur  selbigen.

Die  Peitschen schafen auch 70-80 m.

Die  Feeder mit  150g  sollte  da ein wenig machen.

Ich probier  jetzt  mal  0,15 als  Hauptschnur,  und eine 0,30er  Schlagschnur  mit einem  irgendwie flachen Knoten.

Aber  egal.


Das  erste  mal  in DK zum Angeln.

Selbst  wenn  nicht  viel geht,  man ist  echt  drauf wie  ein  Kleinkind:vik:

Spaß  an der Freud.

Das sollte  passen.

Mfg. Tom


----------



## Duke Nukem (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*



tomaol schrieb:


> ...Ich probier  jetzt  mal  0,15 als  Hauptschnur,  und eine 0,30er  Schlagschnur  mit einem  irgendwie flachen Knoten.....



Mono oder Geflecht ;+ Pass bloß auf, dass da niemand in der Nähe ist!


-------------------------------------------------------------

 Was Du noch brauchst:

  - Rutenständer. Nicht unbedingt ein Dreibein, ein Rohr dass man in den Boden bohrt geht auch. Funktioniert an Kiesstränden aber nicht so dolle. Alternativ geht auch ein ausrangiertes Fotostativ an das man eine Rutengabel montiert (So hab ich mal angefangen) Für die Standfestigkeit muss da ein Sandsack oder Baumwollbeutel mit Steinen dran.

  - Vorfächer: Ich knote meine Vorfächer selbst, aber vielleicht hat hier jemand einen Tipp welche fertigen Vorfächer was taugen. Auf Draht-Abstandhalter und viele Perlen solltest Du verzichten, weil's zuviel Wurfweite kostet. 

- Grundblei: Bei 150g angegebenen Wurfgewicht der Rute würde ich zu Krallenbleien in 100g und 125g raten. Ich weiß nicht ob man in Dänemark noch Blei kaufen kann, besser ausreichend von hier mitnehmen.

  - Ködernadeln: Länge um 25cm

  - Leukoplast: Um beim Werfen den Finger zu schützen, der die Schnur hält.

  - Mindestmaße: Flundern 25,5cm, Dorsche 38cm (wenn's geht schmeiße ich Plattfische unter 30cm wieder rein, da ist noch nicht genug dran)

  - Messer: Da sind die Dänen absolut humorlos. Das Messer muss dem Zweck angemessen sein und darf wirklich nur beim Angeln ausgepackt und benutzt werden. Zum Transport muss es im Kofferraum verstaut sein. Wer während der Fahrt zu Angelplatz mit einem Bowie an der Hüfte erwischt wird, kann sich auf sofortige Inhaftierung einstellen. 

  - Gummistiefel: Baumarktausführung reicht für den Anfang. Zur Not geht's auch ohne, aber um zwischendurch zum Händewaschen ins Wasser zu gehen ganz praktisch….oder natürlich Barfuß.:q

  - Wattwürmer: Zuvor wurde schon der Skandinavienpark erwähnt. Den kenne ich nicht, weil ich meine Watties immer beim Angelsportcenter Dirk Sennholz in Flensburg kaufe und aufgrund der guten Qualität auch nie woanders kaufen würde. Das Geschäft liegt etwa 5 Min. von der Autobahn entfernt. Ist aber kaum ein Umweg, da man die nächste Autobahnauffahrt wieder rauf fährt oder gleich zum Grenzübergang Krusa abbiegt. Vorbestellung ist gerne gesehen aber bisher habe ich dort immer Watties bekommen, egal an welchem Wochentag. Ausserhalb der Geschäftszeiten steht ein Köderautomat mit Wattwürmern zur Verfügung. Nebenbei hat der Laden eine Riesenauswahl an Meerforellenködern. Dänische Angelscheine gibt's dort auch.


  Andreas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*



tomaol schrieb:


> Ich probier  jetzt  mal  0,15 als  Hauptschnur,  und eine 0,30er  Schlagschnur  mit einem  irgendwie flachen Knoten.



Hey Tom, 

Also 30er schlagschnur ist ein wenig dünn ausser du meinst damit eine geflochtene. Knoten verwende ich den Schlagschnurknoten


Gruß
Jonas


----------



## tomaol (15. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Moin.

Danke für die guten Tips.

Hauptschnur ist  jetzt  doch eine  0,15er von Shimano (geflochten).

Ich  dachte  mal  ne  0,30 er Schlgschnur probieren,  ob  das  mit dem Knoten  dann gut  durch die  kleine  Öse  geht.

Die  kostet  ja  nur  einige  Euro.

Wenn  mehr gehen sollte  dann eben etwas  mehr.

Na noch habe  ich einige Tage Zeit zum Probieren.

Die  Feeder  hat  max  180g Wurfgewicht.


Mfg. Tom


----------



## degl (15. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Versuchs mal erst ohne Schlagschnur.......denn 100gr. bekommst du da problemlos sehr weit raus und du verdaddelst dir nicht die Ringe

gruß degl


----------



## tomaol (16. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Moin.

Habe  die Feeder  tauschen können  gegen  eine  besser  geeignete  Rute.

Jetzt kann  ich  Basteln.


mfg.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Hey Tom,

Was hast dir denn jetzt für eine Rute geholt?

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## tomaol (16. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Hi.

Habe  im Shop gegen eine  Daiwa Brandungsrute getauscht.

Da passt jetzt auch  die Schnur durch.

Wurfgewicht bis  250g.


Mfg. Tom


----------



## Schmale (16. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Welche Daiwa denn, Sensor Surf?

mfg


----------



## tomaol (16. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Hallo.


Ist  die  Surf  denn schlecht?

Ich habe die gut  bekommen.

*Daiwa Windcast *



Mußte  nur  40.-€  drauflegen zur Feeder.

Mfg.


----------



## degl (16. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*



tomaol schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> 
> Ist  die  Surf  denn schlecht?
> ...



Nö,
ist nicht schlecht das Teil gute Mittelklasse von Daiwa#6

Kann man so gern ein paar Jährchen benutzen....

gruß degl


----------



## tomaol (17. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Moin.


Denke  ich auch.
Für meine  Zwecke  geht das wohl.

Jetzt aber  mal Schnur drauf, und Probieren.


Mfg. Tom


----------



## tomaol (20. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Moin , Moin.


Habe  gestern  auf  dem PC was über Brandungsangeln gesehen.

Die  hatten  Vorfächer  mit  Ausleger  an den Ruten,  die  man irgendwie an  der  Hauptschnur  anklemmt  ,  und die beim Auftreffen aufs  Wasser  ausklinken.

Soll  zum Schutz  vor  Schnursalat sein,  und  für  mehr Reichweite.

Was  ist das  genau ?  Ist für Anfänger  vielleicht nicht  so  schlecht.


Mfg. Tom


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (20. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Meinst du solche einhänge Clips in denen die Haken eingehängt werden? 

Wenn ja, dann macht das schon durchaus Sinn, nicht nur für Anfänger. 

Hier kannst du dir mal solche Montagen im Detail ansehen
http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/tipps/brandungsvorfach/brandungsvorfach.htm

Schützen den Köder, bringen mehr Wurfweite und können sicherlich auch ein wenig getüddel vermeiden.


----------



## Nask7 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Erstes  mal  Brandungsangeln  in Dänemark*

Also ich benutz Impact Bleie an denen man die Haken einhängt.
Sind auch ganz praktisch...


----------



## tomaol (9. Oktober 2012)

*Zurück aus Dänemark*

Moin, Moin.


So  nun  bin ich zurück vom ersten DK  Ausflug.


Es  war  nicht  so doll,  da das Wetter eher  schelcht war.
Selbst die  Einheimischen  konnte  wenig  Fänge  verbuchen.

Meine  Ausbeute  für  7 Tage.

5 Platte

4 Meerforellen

Alles  in allem aber  war es  gut.


Mfg.

Tom


----------

